# Fifa U-20 Soccer



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I had the opportunity last night to watch a Fifa U-20 game in Burnaby, BC Canada last night. The match was between Spain and Brazil. By the 40th min Spain was down 2-0, but came back to win 4-2. It was a great game and was glad to what them beat Brazil. Number 11 - Capel, 5 - Pique, and 9 - Bueno were all amazing.

Something to be proud of for sure. 

Michael


----------

